# St.Bernadette who died 122 years ago..... Body still intact



## InfamousJ

I couldn't find anything on Snopes. Very interesting story.

> >>> Body after 122 years.!!!
> >>>
> >>> These are the pictures of St.Bernadette who died 122 years ago in
> >>>Lourdes , France and was buried, her body was only discovered 30
> >>>years ago after the church officials decided to examine her body. Her
>
> >>>body is still fresh until today and if you ever go to Lourdes, France
>
> >>>you can see her body in the church in Lourdes Her body does not decay
>
> >>>because during her lifetime, the mother of Jesus would always appear
> >>>to her and give messages and advice to all mankind on the right way
> >>>to live on this earth.
> >>>
> >>>
> >>> Many miracles have taken place in this place of
> >>> Lourdes and still do until today.
> >>>
> >>> These pictures show her body after 122 years.!!!


----------



## WT427

I have a book written by Joan Carroll Cruz called The Incorruptibles that has 102 people that have been Sainted and some that have not yet been that are incorrupt. Don't waste your time with Snopes, this is real. Saint Cecilia is the first found so far incorrupt body. She was beheaded when she refused to renounce her religion along with her husband, Valerian and his brother Tiburtius. That happened in the year 177a.d. There's no record of the year she was born.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

That's just a little bit creepy! And she looks so young. Do they say how she died?


----------



## WT427

Here's a site that talks about her. There's hundred of sites on St. Bernadette probably. http://www.catholicpilgrims.com/lourdes/ba_bernadette_intro.htm


----------

